# [Video] Guide unbrick your Bionic via Fastboot and FXZ



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Quick video guide. It works! Its no more dangerous than SBFing the DX. I know alot of people were trying to freak you out about it, but if youve ever sbfd this wont be easy to screw up.


----------

